# thumb grips



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

When I toss a six plus bait sometimes the line slips as I power into the cast. How does everyone keep the spool quiet so that you don't unload the rod ?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Excellent question*

I would like to kno wthe answer to that myself.

Mullet


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*The Thumb\*

I cut a section from a bicycle inner tube, trim it like I want and slip it on my thumb. When I'm not casting it keeps nicely on the reel handle. It will give you a super stopper for casting, but if you use it as a brake it might smoke a bit. 

Bill


----------



## MrWhtCkltTFlex (May 12, 2006)

I've seen leather, surgical glove, small piece of bicycle inner tube. I personnaly prefer to place the shock below my thumb. In the beginning of the season my thumb gets shredded after I learn to apply more pressure no more shredding. 
Late, Mrt


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

the inner tube from a 24" works best and you have a hundred of them, however, you can buy a green tube at some of the better bike shops. the black gets your line black and leaves a residue.

frank


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

I tried a bike inner tube and yes it did get my line discolored and a red thumb ?-it got all over the edges of the spool. ( I have to remember to clean that mess the next time I change lines !)
I'll try that green inner tube and hope that it has higher melting point. TKS
I still didn't try BB's glovie yet either.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

For those that bowl,they can add to this.---I was recently introduced to a product that bowlers use on their fingers to add grip to get the spin on the ball.A freind of mine let me try this when casting and it is very grippy.It goes on your thumb like a cream and you rub your fingers together until it gets tacky.It is unreal,water doesn't affect it.If you put this on your thumb and you still slip,you need to start lifting some weights or something.J/K I wish I could remember the name.It's something like ProBowl or something.Hopefully some bowler can help.
I think the inner tubes and the like would only work if you're trowing reels with some sort of brake(mag or centrifucal).If you go natural,wouldn't the inner tube bite the spool too much to produce a good cast?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*tried the inner tube*

but it kept flying off my thumb. I now just pay for the leather thumb guards they sell in the tackle shops. The elastic secures it to my thumb and I leave enough flesh exposed to thumb the reel to a stop as the bait enters the water.

Works for me.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

*hope this thread shows up*

use surgical tubing . 

http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFISHING/castedbaits.msnw


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

that was a good idea... I like that one..


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I was thinking...wouldn't one of those little rubber deals they use for sorting envelopes and such at the post office work? I know they make them for people who sort a lot of paperwork everyday...just a thought. I don't have one, but think I'll try and find one so I can try it out!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Willie longcaster(danville) and i have started to use the thumb guards that money counters use(might be the same thing that envelope ppl use or whatver)anyway they work really well..theres a bumpy side and a smooth rubber side,i use the smooth rubber side on the outside,it grips the line better.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

_and i have started to use the thumb guards that money counters use(might be the same thing that envelope ppl use or whatver)anyway they work really well_

I think it's the same! Where did you get yours...? I was going to check the local Office supply store...?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*thumb slip*

The best way to eliminate it is to mount a low profile reel close to the blank. like a 6500,7500,525,or the small penn International on a plate seat. If you place your thumb on the spool first, on the front side of half then grab the blank that is the ideal spot. If you can't do that your outfit does not fit you. High profile reel seats will do nothing to help your distance. I catch lots of fish with plate seats. I do use tape as well as the seat to help lock down the flip catch as well as to steady the reel. If your thumb is on the back of the spool while you cast it will cost you distance. I'm no expert but I know that.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Redhorse said:


> _and i have started to use the thumb guards that money counters use(might be the same thing that envelope ppl use or whatver)anyway they work really well_
> 
> I think it's the same! Where did you get yours...? I was going to check the local Office supply store...?


office max or staples


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

concentration!!!

keep you thumb and your line dried..concentrate on holding down the spool a little harder.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Grip*

Since I am new to the conventionals this is good info for me also, I have tried the leather elastic pad and it compromizes my feel good for spinning outfits though, I use a golf glove for the conventionals and it works like a champ, Have been using the same one now for two seasons probably go thru the fall before replacing.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

I went to Staples and their stuff was too small and had bumps on both sides. I could order a larger size and pay $7 for a $1.79 item but I didn't.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I go to the Michael's craft store and buy the small packages of leather scraps, which are small, irregular pieces that are left over from cutting out various shapes. I cut the pieces into 1"X4" (doesn't have to be exact) strips and tape it to the rod near the reel seat but facing away from the reel so I can fold it over and put my thumb on top of it over the spool (kinda like the latex tubing). Because it's kinda stiff, it has a tendency to want to fold back out of the way reducing interference when the spool's spinning fast, but since your thumb is still on the leather tab, you can clamp down on the spool. Plus, you can lightly "thumb" the spool through the leather since it is smooth. I'll try to get a pic up when I get home.


----------

